# Foreskin (sorry TMI)



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello
When Wade has a wee, he always insists on standing like daddy, so for that I'm really pleased. Our only problem is that his foreskin seems quite long, so unless we pull it right out, his wee tends to go wherever it fancies. I'm not sure if this is normal in little boys, but it sort of curls around/under his willy, so thats why the wee goes wherever. I was wondering if this is the case with all little boys, or does he have a problem.
Hope you can help us
Thanks 
Sue & Wade


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi sue, all boys foreskins are very different and I've seen a massive range so he is completely normal he may need to pull it back very slightly just to stop him weeing everywhere ha ha

Nic


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for the reassurance. Guess we'll just have to practice aiming more!! 
Sue


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

If you think it may be a problem for him when he's older or you think it may be that the hole where the wee comes out is actually in the wrong place then ask your gp to have a quick look but if your happy that it's just lots of skin then don't worry

Nic


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi
Thanks, I think he just has lots of skin! Hopefully when his willy grows, he'll be in proportion.........
Sue


----------

